# Vegetarian/Meat-eater



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm _almost_ vegetarian.


----------



## wolvie (Jul 3, 2005)

For the last 10 years the only meat I've eaten was chicken. A year ago I became a lacto-ovo vegetarian (includes milk products and eggs). The switch was pretty easy for me. I didn't miss the meat at all, and could always find something to eat at resturants.

A month ago I switch to veganism. This switch has been harder. I'm trying to lose weight and life a healthier lifestyle. When I was vegetarian I still ate a lot of junk food, potato chips, french fries, ice cream, pizza, etc. Now my diet consists almost entirely of fruits, veggies, and nuts.

AnxiousAmelia, if you're thinking about making the switch to vegetarianism, I say go for it!  There are a lot of vegetarian cookbooks and websites with recipes. If you don't eat a lot of meat, you might be surprised how easy it is.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

wolvie said:


> AnxiousAmelia, if you're thinking about making the switch to vegetarianism, I say go for it!  There are a lot of vegetarian cookbooks and websites with recipes. If you don't eat a lot of meat, you might be surprised how easy it is.


I've considered it, and tried it out before, but I missed chicken and fish too much. I eat organic chicken and fish a lot. I don't really eat red meat, though once had some roast venison, and it was fantastic: lean and amazingly tasty! Honestly the best meat I've ever eaten. It might even have converted a vegan like you!


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

I love meat. That is all.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

omnivore


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> I'm _almost_ vegetarian.


 :dito


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've eaten meat my whole life and I would never give it up.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Becky said:


> I couldn't live without meat.


:dito


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was vegan for a long time. I didn't eat meat, drink milk, or eat anything that contained animal products. Now, the past year or so, I've started eating fish and chicken occassionally. Well, I actually eat chicken pretty often. I'm a hypocrite. I feel dirty everytime I eat some chicken, but it's delicious. I'm going to try to completely cut them out again. It's hard; we have chicken and stuff here at all times, so the temptation is always there.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I was vegan for a long time. I didn't eat meat, drink milk, or eat anything that contained animal products. Now, the past year or so, I've started eating fish and chicken occassionally.


Same. And I don't think I could give up chicken or fish now... It's all I eat.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

On and off vegetarian here. Usually last a year before going back to eating meat.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I added Omnivore to your choices. There is more to nutrition than just eating meats or vegetables.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I voted meat-eater before I noticed the omnivore option. Does anyone eat just meat and no vegetables?

Even though I love meat...particularly baby back pork ribs and strip steak, I like veggies even more. If I go to an all-you-can-eat buffet, I'll get one or two servings of meat and about 7 servings of vegetables. Then one of each dessert they have that I like.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm an omnivore, i love steaks and grilled chicken and Fish, never in my life will i give those up. I can go some days eating like a vegetarian though.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I love, love, love my meat, but I'm starting to like more vegetables now, so I voted omnivore.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kill it and grill it, please.

My concept of fun: eating a huge steak as PETA members watch in horror (they would be kept behind bullet proof glass, as they can get rather militant).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omniverous! :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I eat whatever I please wether it be meat vegetables etc.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Only eat chicken, the rest of the meat tastes like crap, as well as milk, so I drink soymilk.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> I'm _almost_ vegetarian.


 :dito I just started making the switch a month ago, the only hard part is that I live with my parents and I don't have a say in the grocery shopping so my vegetarian chioces are limited, basically I can choose from some combination of frozen mixed vegetables or salad and rice and pasta, but I don't miss meat at all.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I've tried to go vegetarian (vegan? what's the difference?) numerous times throughout my life. I am not big on eating meat..I could eat pasta, cheese and candy all the time and be happy!  The reason that I have never gone vegetarian/vegan (whichever means you don't eat meat but eat anything else) is because friends and family always throw a fit and say that I'm selfish for going vegetarian/vegan because...I guess because they feel like they can't eat meat around me??


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*OMNIVORE*

I definitely could not just eat meet or just eat vegatables......how on earth could someone be a vegan ....how can you do this to urself deny urself the pleasures of a nice steak or piece of chicken...mmm.mmmmmm.mmmmmmmmmmm :con


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I have cut way back on how much meat I eat. I have considered eliminating meat altogether but since I am very physically active I am concerned I won't have the energy I need. When I first began cooking for myself in my twenties, I used to eat rib-eye steaks and chicken thighs six days out of seven. I had so much protein in my system that I used to sweat it out when I slept at night. I'd wake up with my clothes and the bed soaking wet from all the sweating but I didn't realize why it was happening for nearly a decade. Thinking about it now, I'm surprised I didn't have many serious episodes of dehydration.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I eat meats and veggies... and candy cake'n pie mmm mmm its all good!


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I just ate a big effin' double bacon cheeseburger at Steak 'n Shake, so I guess I'm a meat-eater. Although, I do eat some veggies too.


----------



## PeekABoo (Oct 23, 2004)

I've always been an Omnivore... there's very little I don't like, even liver.... but not tripe, brains, tongue, heart or some of the other organs. I also love fruit, and almost all vegetables. My problem is when it comes to whole wheat bread... it has to have another grain in it for me to like that... and I honestly do prefer white, even if there is no nutrition to speak of in it.


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

On the rare occasion I'll eat meat, somtimes I'll eat chicken or turkey but even that i barely eat nowadays. I mostly eat seafood and lots of vegitarian, soy, and organic food.


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

All I can say is.... I'm a follower of P.E.T.A.


P.E.T.A.
People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm a meat eater. I can't eat veggies. Beware my fangs! :troll


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I only eat fish


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm glad to be a vegan.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a level 5 vegan.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Omnivore here.
But I wish I could be a Vegetarian again. I was for 7 years. Someday, once again.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Talk about a Necro bump! 2005!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah haha. How do you even come across these threads?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

There are more recent Vegetarian vs. Carnivore threads.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I eat meat but I could give it up if I had too


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Eat lots of veg and fruit, occasional meat (something like lamb or beef once a month or so but only if I feel like it), lots of fish, some chicken. I can't go a day without vegetables.

I've already tried being a lacto-ovo vegetarian, and though I could easily do without red meat or chicken it was fish that I missed most.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm omnivorous, like humans are supposed to be. We're capable of processing many types of meat, dairy products (at least people of Germanic/Nordic origins are, I've heard that the rest of the world is mostly lactose intolerant), the eggs of other animals, and a great number of fungi and plants.

If you cut out meat, dairy products and eggs, you'll have to live on nuts and soya (enjoy your estrogen, vegans), unless you're some kind of superhuman that doesn't require dietary protein.

Vegetarianism can be healthy if you're willing to guzzle lots of supplements (or eat very VAST quantities of particular plants, enough to put you off them) to make up for some of the lost nutrition (especially B12), while veganism is just plain unhealthy and goes against the dietary requirements of the human body. If we didn't have the ability to import food/species from the other side of the world, the only place where vegans would survive at all would be in the Far East where soya is abundant, but all of the men there would grow breasts and their nads would shrink, so they'd die out eventually.

The only way to go is to be an omnivore. That's how humans have survived so long, by being able to eat almost anything.

Aside from allergies to meat/dairy/eggs, there's NO valid physiological reason to be a vegetarian or a vegan. If you hate animal cruelty so much, go hunt your own, or live on a farm and give the animals the best possible life before you kill them using the quickest, most humane methods you can think of.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I used to be a vegetarian, then a raw-foodist...now I eat everything!


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian of the lacto-ovo variety. I'm still on the fence about veganism, though. I've been on and off with it for a few years, due to moral disputes, but I think I've pretty much settled it now. I don't proselytise meat eaters, though, it's useless. I'd rather just give them a condescending stare and walk away. I honestly, feel so much better without meat and have much more energy.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I'm omnivorous, like humans are supposed to be. We're capable of processing many types of meat, dairy products (at least people of Germanic/Nordic origins are, I've heard that the rest of the world is mostly lactose intolerant), the eggs of other animals, and a great number of fungi and plants.
> 
> If you cut out meat, dairy products and eggs, you'll have to live on nuts and soya (enjoy your estrogen, vegans), unless you're some kind of superhuman that doesn't require dietary protein.
> 
> ...


Did you seriously post that? 
First of all, there is no requirement for soy. I only eat soy as a treat once in a while because it tastes good, but I'd still do that even if I ate meat. There are plenty of ways to get protein, such as bean, yes nuts, certain green, all sorts of good stuff. Second, supplements are unnecessary. Also, you don't need to eat VAST amounts of certain plants. You do need to eat more in general, but who would honestly complain about that? Also, there are civilizations in the world that have huge populations of vegetarians. This isn't some new age hippy ****. You should probably do some research before going off about something you know nothing about. I'd start with wikipedia, it's quick and easy.---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarianism


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Veggie-rage. Must be the B12 deficiency :lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

fissionesque said:


> There are plenty of ways to get protein, such as bean, yes nuts, certain green, all sorts of good stuff. Second, supplements are unnecessary. Also, you don't need to eat VAST amounts of certain plants. You do need to eat more in general, but who would honestly complain about that? Also, there are civilizations in the world that have huge populations of vegetarians.


Like India for example. I am Indian and vegetarian, and I have absolutely no problem with getting all the protein and other nutrition I need, even considering that I lift weights regularly. It just takes a little bit of variety in one's diet. My Indian diet naturally has a lot of protein, coming from lentils, rice, beans, various grains, etc.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I eat meat but not very much.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

vegan


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

fissionesque said:


> Did you seriously post that?
> First of all, there is no requirement for soy. *I only eat soy as a treat once in a while because it tastes good,* but I'd still do that even if I ate meat. There are plenty of ways to get protein, such as bean, yes nuts, certain green, all sorts of good stuff. Second, supplements are unnecessary. Also, you don't need to eat VAST amounts of certain plants. You do need to eat more in general, but who would honestly complain about that? Also, there are civilizations in the world that have huge populations of vegetarians. This isn't some new age hippy ****. You should probably do some research before going off about something you know nothing about. I'd start with wikipedia, it's quick and easy.---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarianism


I eat meat because it tastes good as well as provides sustenance. I am an omnivore like my ancestors before me, going back to ancient times. My family has a long history of omnivorous behavior.

Vegetarians and Vegans are free to eat what they wish. Just don't tell me that I need to follow the same diet or ridicule me for what I choose to eat.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't eat any meat, fish, or things like gelatin, but I drink a lot of milk, and eat eggs.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i've settled on lacto-ovo-vegetarian.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> I eat meat because it tastes good as well as provides sustenance. I am an omnivore like my ancestors before me, going back to ancient times. My family has a long history of omnivorous behavior.
> 
> Vegetarians and Vegans are free to eat what they wish. Just don't tell me that I need to follow the same diet or ridicule me for what I choose to eat.


I'm not ridiculing anyone about it. Veggies, as you can see, get way more **** for it. It's actually the other way around. I do respect the fact that you can eat whatever you want, but I think it's wrong and undisciplined and any reason anyone gives to eat meat, when there is access to other cruelty-free alternative is an excuse. I'm not going to proselytise, though, but this board asks, that my opinion on meat eating.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omnivorous, I can't go without either meat nor veggies.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Kill it and grill it, please.
> 
> My concept of fun: eating a huge steak as PETA members watch in horror (they would be kept behind bullet proof glass, as they can get rather militant).


WOW!!!!  ( I go off and cry some place with my vegan self).


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Vegetarian. Because I was raised so, not because I love animals or anything.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> I've eaten meat my whole life and I would never give it up.


This. I love meat.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

oh how I love threadless









I eat all food.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

I eat eggs and milk, but Ive left out parts of dead animals from my diet completely.

I decided on this after my first hunting trip. I murdered a deer, had to hang it up and drain the blood out, slice it from the butt all the way up through its chest, dump out its organs, and take some nice slices of meat from its mutilated carcass.

Ya, that was enough to turn me off meat for the rest of my life.










I guarantee if people HAD to kill the animal and harvest the meat for themselves, most people wouldn't eat meat. I hold nothing against people who eat other animals, thats nature, theres nothing morally wrong about it.

I just don't think a farm where they harvest thousands of animals and put them through a murder machine is nature.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Most people are wimps then :lol

I love animals and even I'm willing to kill one, drain it, gut it and skin it, if it means I get to eat it's meaty goodness, as long as it isn't a pet or anything with emotional strings attached.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Omnivore, but I have to stay away from too much red meat because of haemochromatosis these days.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

How many animals have you murdered, and mutilated yourself and then ate personally? I don't think you can say that until you actually do it.

Many people can do it with no problem, but I guarantee if no one was allowed to buy meat, and everyone HAD to kill there own animals and get the meat out of them completely by themselves then the majority wouldn't eat meat.

How about a better picture of what it actually looks like when your done.










Yes, those are deer, and that isn't gruesome, Its just meat.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've only killed chickens, but it was so damn easy. I might have an opportunity to try a lamb as well, and I won't hesitate even though I love animals, because feeding yourself implies slaughtering animals unless you're a herbivore, which humans most certainly aren't evolved to be. This is evidenced by the fact that it's difficult for humans in most parts of the world to achieve an optimum level of nutrition without some animal products, and also the fact that our nearest evolutionary ancestors and early humans were mostly carnivorous.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Once again, I hold nothing against people who eat other animals, thats nature, theres nothing morally wrong about it. 

I do however hold a bit of a grudge that there are slaughter houses that raise billions of animals so they can be put through a murder machine. And then billions of people go about eating there big-macs when the meat comes from these places, and end up having no respect for the animals themselves, and they end up not even realizing that what there eating used to be a living animal that had to be killed so you could eat something that tastes good.

Im just saying I guarantee if no one was allowed to buy meat, and everyone HAD to kill there own animals and get the meat out of them completely by themselves then the majority wouldn't eat meat.

And honestly, meat is healthy, the nutrients inside it are almost necessary. But there are supplements and alternatives that do just as good of a job and supply you with the same nutrients that you would get from meat.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I do agree that packing as many animals as possible into a confined space is very very bad and I also agree that if people had to kill their own animals for meat, there would be a lot more vegetarians, but that's never going to happen.

The problem I have with this whole "fight the machine" mentality that some people have is that it isn't productive and doesn't make anyone sympathise with their cause. The most extreme example, PETA, are a laughing stock the world over. When you mention them, it conjures up images of wackos burning down slaughterhouses and protesting outside fast food establishments, blocking customers from entering. I'm not into fast food myself, but if I was blocked from entering I'd just get a steamroller and plough straight through the mob to get my food.

Antagonising both sides isn't how change should happen.

If people have a moral objection to the way animals are killed on an industrial scale to make it, they should just stop buying it. They aren't going to change the world single-handedly, the only way that's going to happen is if enough of them band together and make a credible argument to get enough support/backing to influence the industry.

As for people who have a moral objection to eating meat entirely, they can ignore human biology if they want, as long as they aren't vegans and don't have an objection to taking animal-derived supplements which are probably "murder products" just like meat.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

I would say Im pretty damn far from the extremes of PETA.

And what are you talking about? The alternatives to the nutrients in meat im talking about don't come from dead animals. I have no idea where your getting that. Protein, iron and other nutrients from meat can come from MANY other sources then animals.

Theres nothing I can do to change the way it is now with slaughter houses and how the majority perceives meat.

The majority will keep eating there Mc'Donalds, there slim-jims, and other mass produced meat products, and will continue to remain ignorant to where its coming from and what had to be done just so they could eat something that tastes good.

I honestly don't care THAT much, I do have a moral opposition to it, and im just going to take no part in it.

I just wish more people would go to slaughter houses or have to go hunting themselves so they could see what has to be done to satisfy there taste, and so they could have a new respect for the pieces of dead animals they eat.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I wasn't targeting you, just saying there's lots of "those types" out there that fit the description I gave.

Also, what about Omega-3 and B12? I guess vegetarians could get enough B12 from dairy, but I don't what vegans do about it. As for Ω-3, the only forms that we can deal with properly come from other animals.

And I wholly agree that people need more respect for meat. I'm not disagreeing with you at all on anything, I just choose to keep eating it because it's impractical for me to keep my own animals and I honestly don't think that by opting out of the meat industry, I'm going to make any difference to it at all.

Overall, I'll take a nice steak over morals any day.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I wasn't targeting you, just saying there's lots of "those types" out there that fit the description I gave.
> 
> Also, what about Omega-3 and B12? I guess vegetarians could get enough B12 from dairy, but I don't what vegans do about it. As for Ω-3, the only forms that we can deal with properly come from other animals.


eggs and cheese contain the same form of omega-3 as meat.



> And I wholly agree that people need more respect for meat. I'm not disagreeing with you at all on anything, I just choose to keep eating it because it's impractical for me to keep my own animals and I honestly don't think that by opting out of the meat industry, I'm going to make any difference to it at all.
> 
> Overall, I'll take a nice steak over morals any day.


why do you think opting out of the meat industry wouldn't make any difference at all? do you think that if everyone opted out of the meat industry it wouldn't make any difference at all?

you don't have to give up eating meat to stop supporting factory farms. on the contrary, you can buy meat from real farms. not only does this take your dollars away from factory farming, it lends support to sustainable farming, thus it arguably does more for animal welfare and the planet than being vegetarian (because i see getting more people to start paying attention to how their meat was produced as a far more attainable goal than expecting massive amounts of people to convert to vegetarianism). the meat is healthier too. go to eatwild.com to see where you can buy grass fed beef and other naturally produced meat.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been a vegetarian for 15 years. I don't eat eggs. However, because I work out at the gym I need extra protein so I take whey protein shakes throughout the day. I get blood tests done every year or two just to see how my body is doing, and the blood tests always come up excellent. Even the b12 in my body is still pretty high even though I don't supplement b12. I would like to go vegan, but it would be to hard. However, I don't condemn people for eating meat. It's their choice whether they want to or not.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> I decided on this after my first hunting trip. I murdered a deer, had to hang it up and drain the blood out, slice it from the butt all the way up through its chest, dump out its organs, and take some nice slices of meat from its mutilated carcass.


Damn! That sounds like fun. And I don't even eat meat!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ego
200 years ago people did go out and kill their own meat and the majority of people were not vegetarians. Even if they didn't go out and hunt for it they still kept pigs, cattle, chickens, ducks and geese. The did the butchering themselves. 

I can understand your feelings about having to kill. It has become a cultural thing that we do not have to look the animal in the eyes before we eat it. Aside from a small percentage who actually hunt, we have become unaccustomed to killing for food. Also thanks to Disney and a few others, we see animals as having human attributes instead of being a food source. 

When I was young, we would occasionally get a few rabbits. We would name them, feed them, pet them and play with them. When the time came, we would say goodbye to them and then watch as Dad killed and butchered them. Having rabbit for Sunday dinner was always a treat that we looked forward to. While I never actually did the killing, I was not shy about helping Dad when he did it. It was simply the process that we were accustomed to.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

> I guarantee if people HAD to kill the animal and harvest the meat for themselves, most people wouldn't eat meat. I hold nothing against people who eat other animals, thats nature, theres nothing morally wrong about it.


:agree I've been a vegetarian since age 15 or so. I do it for both health and personal ethical reasons. Basically, my rule is that if I wouldn't be comfortable with killing the animal myself, I won't eat it. I've gotten a lot of criticism from vegetarians/vegans and omnivores alike because I occasionally eat fish (because I have no problems killing fish). I just think that people need to pay more attention to where their food comes from--and what's in it.

As far as nutrition goes, In the beginning I'll admit that I had some problems with iron deficiency because I was 15 and didn't know what the hell I was doing. But really you can be a healthy vegetarian. It just takes a little extra effort. The only real problem in my experience is that it's noticeably more expensive to be a vegetarian/vegan.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Been vegetarian for... nearly eight years? Never really had much dairy but now I don't have it at all at home.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> eggs and cheese contain the same form of omega-3 as meat.


That was implied. Vegans don't eat eggs or cheese, so the only source of Ω-3 for them is ALA, which sucks.



> why do you think opting out of the meat industry wouldn't make any difference at all? do you think that if everyone opted out of the meat industry it wouldn't make any difference at all?
> 
> you don't have to give up eating meat to stop supporting factory farms. on the contrary, you can buy meat from real farms. not only does this take your dollars away from factory farming, it lends support to sustainable farming, thus it arguably does more for animal welfare and the planet than being vegetarian (because i see getting more people to start paying attention to how their meat was produced as a far more attainable goal than expecting massive amounts of people to convert to vegetarianism). the meat is healthier too. go to eatwild.com to see where you can buy grass fed beef and other naturally produced meat.


Real farms can't produce enough meat for the whole of the omnivorous/carnivorous population and most people wouldn't be prepared to pay for better meat, regardless of the benefits, either because they're ignorant or their budget is tight. I'm not included in either of those groups and I'd happily pay extra for better meat, because I value quality over quantity.

You still can't expect the meat industry to disappear or be reformed overnight though.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> That was implied. Vegans don't eat eggs or cheese, so the only source of Ω-3 for them is ALA, which sucks.


oh sorry, i misunderstood probably because you critisized vegetarian nutrition earlier in this thread. i agree that veganism is not healthy and not natural for humans.



> Real farms can't produce enough meat for the whole of the omnivorous/carnivorous population and most people wouldn't be prepared to pay for better meat, regardless of the benefits, either because they're ignorant or their budget is tight. I'm not included in either of those groups and I'd happily pay extra for better meat, because I value quality over quantity.
> 
> You still can't expect the meat industry to disappear or be reformed overnight though.


the only reason real farms can't supply enough meat (i'm actually not so sure they couldn't if the government subsidized them instead of corn and soybean farms) is because americans have grown accustomed to eating too much meat. before the very recent advent of factory farming, family farms supplied meat for the entire us population. but people didn't eat meat for lunch and dinner every night back then.

i don't expect the meat industry to disappear over night, i would simply like to see more people with an awareness of where their meat comes from. i think if everyone was forced to confront this issue fully, a very large percentage of people would be willing to pay extra for their meat and eat it a bit less often. of course it's going to take a long time before any major changes take place, but you can already see the beginnings of change at food stores like kroger which (at least where i live) recently stopped carrying milk from cows that had been treated with rsbt.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm a vegetable.


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

ihl said:


> I've been a vegetarian for 15 years. I don't eat eggs. However, because I work out at the gym I need extra protein so I take whey protein shakes throughout the day. I get blood tests done every year or two just to see how my body is doing, and the blood tests always come up excellent. Even the b12 in my body is still pretty high even though I don't supplement b12. I would like to go vegan, but it would be to hard. However, I don't condemn people for eating meat. It's their choice whether they want to or not.


This, word for word, except I'm female and I do eat eggs.

Spooky!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

When it comes to meat, the only kind I eat is chicken.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i eat everything...yummy


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm an Omnivore. I don't eat red meat though. I cut that out. I wouldn't know the first thing about being a vegetarian.


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm an omnivore. I enjoy meat, fruit AND veggies.  I love all types of meat too, but my favorite is fish with steak coming in at a close second. I'm also not picky when it comes to fruits and veggies. I'll eat and enjoy almost all of them!

ETA: Also, I would not have a problem killing and gutting an animal to eat it. I'm not squeamish at all, and I have no moral qualms about it either. Animals eat other animals all the time. Humans are omnivorous animals so I see no problem with humans eating other animals.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I tried being a vegetarian for awhile but then I had to stop when a medication made me sick. But, now that this thread mentions it, I think I'll try it again.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Animals are my friends. I don't eat my friends.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd eat just about any kind of animal. Except dogs. I do eat non-meat foods as well.

So I'm an omnivore.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Only vegetables...I have never touched meat


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Omnivore, but I rarely eat red meat..mostly poultry, fish, and other seafood such as shrimp, crabs and clams. These are the only animals that I wouldn't have a problem killing myself. That may seem hypocritical, but cute furry animals remind me too much of my own pets. 
I've always felt better with some meat in my diet. I believe adding seafood rich in omega 3 acids has actually helped my pmdd and depression. I'd probably be miserable on a vegan diet.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm eating steak right now as late dinner, nom nom nom


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Even though I heard vegan ice cream is awful, I want to try it. I'm trying to become vegan, even though nobody is supporting this idea. I am currently a non-preachy vegetarian. Believe me, I know a lot of omnivores who love to preach to me, when I'm just silently eating my food and not caring at all about what they eat.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

omni


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm an omnivore. But I can say I'm a little vegetarian because I don't eat a lot of meat. When I do eat it, I prefer chicken and seafood.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Fascinating thread... where does fish/shellfish come in... I notice no one really mentions it.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not a big fan of pork or poultry, it's more about veal/beef and lamb/mutton :>


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Estelle said:


> Believe me, I know a lot of omnivores who love to preach to me, when I'm just silently eating my food and not caring at all about what they eat.


Yup, same here. Someone always seems to have to point it out to when I'd rather be left alone. I don't bug other people about their choice of food, but they can't extend me the same courtesy.


----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)

pescetarian


----------



## blackmage (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been a vegetarian for about four and a half years. No meat, lard, or gelatin.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it would be great to try to do the vegetarian thing... or to at least cut back on meat... way back... but I couldn't do without fish/shellfish...


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Estelle said:


> Even though I heard vegan ice cream is awful, I want to try it. I'm trying to become vegan, even though nobody is supporting this idea. I am currently a non-preachy vegetarian. Believe me, I know a lot of omnivores who love to preach to me, when I'm just silently eating my food and not caring at all about what they eat.


Yeah, unfortuately due to the stereotype about preachy vegetarians and the wonderful people at PETA some people automatically want to give vegetarians/vegans a hard time.

Who told you that about vegan ice cream?? They crazy! Tofutti's Vanilla Almond Bark is uh-mazing. I can't have it in the house because I will eat the entire thing in one sitting. Also, Soy Delicious chocolate is really good  I don't know too much beyond those two brands/flavors.



caflme said:


> I think it would be great to try to do the vegetarian thing... or to at least cut back on meat... way back... but I couldn't do without fish/shellfish...


A pescetarian is someone who eats a vegetarian diet with seafood from time to time, so that is always something you could try.

As for myself: former vegetarian/vegan, current meat minimalist


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

huh said:


> Yup, same here. Someone always seems to have to point it out to when I'd rather be left alone. I don't bug other people about their choice of food, but they can't extend me the same courtesy.


Every single time I go to a restaurant with someone who eats meat, without fail, I have to face the Inquisition when I order my food. Someone notices that I ordered something without meat, and they say 'Are you a vegetarian?' and I say yeah, and then the entire table starts with the stupid 'Vegetables are weak', 'Animals don't feel pain' or 'Why are you killing the poor plants?' horse****. Sometimes they're saying this stuff while the waiter is still taking my order. I just want to order my ****ing food and be done with it. I could easily respond by picking apart everything that's wrong with meat-eating, but I don't because I'm too nice. I'm sure there are considerate meat-eaters out there, but I always seem to get stuck with the jerks.

Luckily (?) I don't have any friends, so this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

_Omnomnomnomnomnomnivore_


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh brother! I said I would sleep tonight. I have an appointment tomorrow. 

I am an omnivore. Both meats and veggies are delish. *drools*


----------

